

Russia's Putin set to return as president in 2012 - majika
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-15045816

======
ShawnJG
I don't think anyone thought that Putin was not the de facto president anyway.
This just formalizes what we all knew. At least this way can be held
accountable for this country does.

